
The SEC created its own scammy ICO to teach investors a lesson - wglb
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2018/5/16/17361750/sec-cryptocurrency-ico-investors
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17085232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17085232)

------
whataretensors
Tax dollars at work. Complete waste of money and time.

How about clarifying a path forward for people instead of the vague threat of
prison and fines. Also the howey test was invented in the 40s, it's stupid and
lazy to apply it here.

~~~
Larrikin
A viral site, that has had multiple news writeups, meant to educate the
general public about an increasingly common scam seems exactly like the thing
I want my tax dollars used on.

Its such a good example, that it has now made the front page twice on a site
with people that are generally much more educated about the matter than most
people. The project is not only educating the public, but was likely a lot of
fun for all involved, helping to retain people in public service when salaries
are already low and has people quitting in protest in droves due to the
current administration.

